# don't let this happen to you



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Sad but preventable https://www.ksl.com/?sid=32783375&nid=148


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sad deal.:sad:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sad to say the least. I wonder how his gun went off. Was his finger on the trigger when he slipped? Safety off? Malfunctioned action? 
After years of never having an accident we all become too nonchalant about safety. It just takes one split second mistake and your whole world could change. 
God bless the guy's family and his friend who has to live with his friend's demise forever.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

longbow said:


> Sad to say the least. I wonder how his gun went off. Was his finger on the trigger when he slipped? Safety off? Malfunctioned action?
> After years of never having an accident we all become too nonchalant about safety. It just takes one split second mistake and your whole world could change.
> God bless the guy's family and his friend who has to live with his friend's demise forever.


I wondered the same things. While I realize bird hunting is different, there is no excuse to have your finger on the trigger until you have an established and verified sight picture, I won't even chamber a round until I am ready to fire. Last year I took a neighbor up for the elk hunt and his 7mm went off in camp while he was loading it, bullet hit the ground between my truck and his tent, needless to say I will not ever hunt with him again. Some of our older generation have never even taken a hunter safety course because they were never required to do to, pretty scary.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Guns can go off with a finger on the trigger in the event of a fall or otherwise being jarred robustly. What a tragedy.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What a sad situation. Our prayers go out to him and his family. Let this be a good lesson learned. How do you prevent something like this? How many of you carry your gun or rifle with a load in the chamber? I usually do, but am considering if I shouldn't.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

very very sad...These accidents have made me that more careful and even then I worry sometimes, always nice to be overly cautious..not saying this is what happened, but I don't hunt with people who take their safety off when bird hunting. You always keep your safety on and when a bird flushes it's just part of your "pre-shot" routine. When I am in an area where I think birds might be I will have my finger right near the safety, bird flushes click then boom! same thing with ducks, right before the birds are in range I will click the safety off and then boom! I thought everyone was taught this way??????


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

This is directly below my house- through my pasture- thru a hay filed and you are there. I have a buddy who takes clients- he calls me because he wants them to hunt over my dogs. I always have a talk first about the do's and don'ts because some clients bring their kids. Safety on until the bird is up- no shooting to the sides- usually it's 3 on one side of a tree lined creek bed and 3 on the other side. No shooting anything if it's not flying- shoot my dog and you had better a track star. The birds you don't get shots at- my dogs will find later. Everyone here is here for a safe and enjoyable time. If I see a safety off before the bird is in the air- the dogs and I are gone. 
None of us were there so we don't know how the scenario actually went. In the end someone is gone and someone has to live with that- my thoughts go out to all.
Also my safety goes off when my gun comes up - goes back on when my last shot if fired- It isn't a thought process- it just happens- I check my safety every so often- it's never off- Sometimes I actually think about when did I put in back on- I never can remember because it's an ingrained automatic process that just happens. There are other things that happen that way that I think- catching that slap in the back of the head by an older brother or Dad when I was very young was one of the greatest catches I every made.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Another one yesterday- though he survived.


----------

